# 750 brute pulls left



## Albertamud (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys! 
First time post here but long time lurker.
I have a 2007 brute that just got to replace my bayou 400 work horse. 
This atv hase been neglected and I'm hoping to tune it up and have a solid machine to clear my snow and bomb around in the mountains. 
All the ball joints are worn out and the bushings are loose and bearings are bad this is so far the top of the list to start with. 

However the main issue I have is when I jam the throttle the quad lurches to the left. Examining my spin marks the right rear wheel spins for 8' or so then the left will start to spin but prolly 1/2 the amount as the right. 

The 4x4 won't disenguage is the second main concern. 

Any advice where to start? This quad needs a lot of to. And I apreciate your direction to be able to get it up to par as quick as possible.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably a wasted CV joint or broken axle. The rear gear case has on differential gearing so both axles are locked together in the same carrier. For one not to spin where the other does is side-specific.

Sounds like you have your work cut out for.. yourself.


----------



## Albertamud (Mar 22, 2015)

You are correct. I lifted it today and the axle is spinning in the cv joint. Will order a new shaft and other sundries next week. 
Any advice for belt on the stock power level. Was thinking the dayco either hpx or the xtx. Or would I better off with the oem?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Albertamud said:


> You are correct. I lifted it today and the axle is spinning in the cv joint. Will order a new shaft and other sundries next week.
> Any advice for belt on the stock power level. Was thinking the dayco either hpx or the xtx. Or would I better off with the oem?


Never anything but a certified Kawasaki OE belt. Either the Brute or one for the teryx. I recommend the teryx belt on the Brute and so will all other hard-core Kawasaki owners. Got 20 miles out of a Dayco Hpx, 90 miles out of a Carlisle HD. Thousands of miles out of Kawasaki belts.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

^ Fully agree. Nothing but OEM for Belts and Wheel bearings... Spend the extra, it's more than worth it in the long run. I believe the 2012+ Brutes part # for the belt is the same as the Teryx belt now too... Either way, that's the belt you want.


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

and don't buy axles off ebay from cv man mine lasted about 25kms ,


----------



## Albertamud (Mar 22, 2015)

Guess you get what you pay for. The oem belt at my local dealer is $179.00. Guess that's better than replacing every couple rides. The bearings were not too bad about $40 each. The ball joints were only sold with the control arms and I was told to buy aftermarket. 
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stop going to the dealer for your parts. Go to a an on-line parts house like cheapcycleparts.com and for the ball joints, go to Quadboss.


----------

